
Omea: The Integrated Information Environment - jimyl
https://www.jetbrains.com/omea/
======
jimyl
Created by Sergey Dmitriev, the co-founder of JetBrains.

"I've started Omea project (the personal integrated information environment)
at March-June 2003 and manage it now as product manager)"[1]

[1] [http://wiki.c2.com/?SergeyDmitriev](http://wiki.c2.com/?SergeyDmitriev)

